# Raspberry Leaf tablets



## twinklestarmoonshine (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi

My cycles are generally 25/26 days.  Last year i took raspberry leaf tablets for 3 months and my cycles went to 27 days.  I stopped taking them as I ran out, and dp was really questioning why i was taking them (he isn't a believer in non medical things!)  My question is, is it better to have a longer cycle by taking the Raspberry leaf? Also as we are hopefully starting IVF at some point this year, is it safe to use in the run up to this?

Thanks


----------



## SWGirl (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm afraid I don't know anything about taking raspberry leaf capsules pre-pregnancy so hopefully someone else can provide some advice here.  I took a couple of them a day in the final couple of weeks of pregnancy as they are said to make labour shorter.  (my first/only labour started with my waters breaking and then lasted a total of 15 hours from waters breaking until birth).  I think in the final few days before the birth I may have been taking three a day if that's what the midwife agreed.  The midwife had said to me strictly not to take them until the final few weeks of pregnancy as they are supposed to make contractions stronger so if I went into labour prematurely they could cause problems trying to halt an early birth.


----------

